# Condition/weight for show



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A few weeks ago we did ring training at a club in Kentucky. They said Nikon was a bit fat and needed to lose 3-4lbs. He weighed exactly 60lbs a few days before we left (I was at the vet to pick up Frontline and they weighed him for me). While we were at the workshop he had gorged himself on some puppy food. Also I think he looked a lot fluffier b/c of the humidity there. They suggested I cut back his food a little bit and do more exercise with running. Since he's too young for road work we've been doing fetch. They wanted to see a defined tuck and even the last two ribs. I don't want him to get TOO skinny, but this is my first show dog. Do you think he looks OK now? Or take more weight off? I don't want to overdo it either way.

Him at the ring training









Him last night


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think he looks fine to me. Well, better than fine- he's gorgeous! I'd just continue to build his muscle and keep him where he's at now. He'll look a lot better when he fills out.

How does he feel when you put your hands on him? Can you feel bones too easily, not too well, or "just right?"


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am not an expert for that sort of thing but he is so beautiful


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> How does he feel when you put your hands on him? Can you feel bones too easily, not too well, or "just right?"


I don't really know what is "just right". Personally, I like how he looks right now. I think he could be a tad leaner, but since he is so young, he doesn't have the muscle tone yet. On Kenya, you can see rib, but I think a lot of that has to do with her coat. For some reason it seems more visible on the sables.

See on the first pic that lump sort of hanging from his belly? That was "extra" probably from gorging the puppy food. He doesn't have that any more and his tuck is more prominent. No rib though. I can feel them, but I could even like he was before.

I'm trying to get him in a good spot b/c he's going to boarding for 10 days on Friday. The person taking care of them has done some showing though so I think she understands what I'm looking for.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I think he looks great. I know that some of the show people like to keep their dogs extra lean, almost sickly looking. My first up close experience with a showline male was at work, and i told the owner that she needed to up his food because he was so thin, and she told me that he needed to lose a few more pounds! I know they're judging the conformation of the dog, but muscle and fat is part of that, not all bones!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

He looks much better in the second picture than he does in the first. He looks athletic, in the first, he looks like he could lose some weight. I think you did a great job getting that little bit of weight off him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree he looks a lot better in the second pic. 

A good way to know how to feel ribs is to compare them with your fist. If the ribs feel like getting your hand over the fingers of your fist, too skinny; if it feels like your wrist, too fatty; if it feel like the back of your hand, it is perfect.

I hope it makes sense, I'm not good at allegories in a second language









How old is he and how much does he weight now?


----------

